# Hedgehog size



## christine8 (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm looking for a size chart of hedgehogs. How big they are on average at each age

I will be getting my first hedgehog at about 7 weeks old. What size should it be?

And any tips would be appreciated, I have been reading as much as I can about them

Thanks


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

At 7 weeks he could be anywhere from 100g (or less) to 300g (or more). In other words, there is no set size for ages. :lol:


----------



## Mika (Dec 4, 2008)

It's like us!! You can't predict the size your children will have.

At 7 weeks, he's still a baby. He could be between 100 and 300 grams.

Adults could be between 300 and 600 grams.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Some adults are smaller than 300 grams.
LG's inky is 2yrs and weighs 258 grams.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

And some get over 600 g and are still a healthy weight for them. My biggest has been 750 g and could still curl up into a tight ball with no problems. And I've met a couple that were pushing 900+


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Kalandra said:


> And some get over 600 g and are still a healthy weight for them. My biggest has been 750 g and could still curl up into a tight ball with no problems. And I've met a couple that were pushing 900+


900 now them are some hogs :lol:


----------



## Mika (Dec 4, 2008)

Yeh.. I know.. Mika's habitual weith is 256g. (after her surgery she gain 55 g :roll: ).

That's the majority what I wrote!!


----------

